

The Erosion of Creative Freedom? The Battle over Publicity Rights - johnr8201
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/173890/The_Erosion_of_Creative_Freedom_The_Battle_over_Publicity_Rights.php

======
dan-k
While I agree that this ruling in favor of EA is correct, I find it telling
that this is the only time I've heard recently of a court reversing the trend
of granting outrageous intellectual property rights, and it's in favor of the
massive company in the entertainment industry. But I'm probably just being
paranoid; it's not like the US is a plutocracy in disguise...

